# Router Table v. Shaper



## Noddy (Aug 31, 2007)

Can someone explain to me the differences in a shaper, versus a router table? 

They seem the same to me, however are referred to differently.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Noddy

The shaper can't do all the things a router table can do .

The motor is a 1/2HP or 3/4HP the norm., most are cast iron table tops, they take bits that have a hole in the cutter to bolt them in place, they can be 1/2" or 3/4" hole size, they have a real hard time making door panels, the cutter are a bit higher in price than router bits,,the cutters cut a bit deeper than router bit the norm , like when you want to make frames for doors,panels,T & G joints,etc. 

One of the things that they can't do is dovetails,and blind slot,etc. plus they are a bit hairy to use, they have a fence but it's almost wide open all the time..most have a guard over the cutter but it's always in the way...



=============




Noddy said:


> Can someone explain to me the differences in a shaper, versus a router table?
> 
> They seem the same to me, however are referred to differently.


----------



## Noddy (Aug 31, 2007)

Thanks for the input. 

From looking at them, (my untrained eye) I see a flat surface, a fence, and a "router" mounted in it as would be with a traditional router table. 

So, could one in effect mount their 2HP router in the "shaper" table and get the same use from it as they would with a tradition router table. (again, considering the main components of the R/T would be the work area, and the fence. 

Possibly looking at one face to face in closer detail will answer more of the questions I'm asking. I see them (once in a while) for sale, and I think- shaper? That's a router table!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Noddy

Can you mount a router to the shaper table NO,,,
They are not made to mount a router under the top , No room to start with and top is not made so you can mount one... 

I had one like the one below, nice machine but it can only do some jobs.
I also had about 30 cutters for it and they only make HSS steel cutters for the machine the norm..you can get carb.tip cutters but you need to get a loan on the house 1st....

It's like a horse and a cow both have 4 legs but not the same... 
Made for diff.type of job 


3/4 HP Shaper
http://www.grizzly.com/products/g0510z


Shaper Cutter - 5/16" Cove & 3/8" Bead, 3/4" Bore, 40.00 dollars
http://www.grizzly.com/products/c2088

Carbide Tipped Crown Moulding, 4" Dia. 439.00 dollars

http://www.grizzly.com/products/C2204Z


http://www.grizzly.com/products/searchresults.aspx?q=Shaper+cutters&submit.x=16&submit.y=10




=========


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

If you were to make molding for an entire house, then you would want a shaper. Otherwise, a router table is what you would want for everything else.


----------



## Noddy (Aug 31, 2007)

I'm starting to get the idea. 

Thanks Fellas.


----------



## vapochilled (May 2, 2007)

101 questions you wanted to ask, but felt too silly to ask, 
Thanks Noddy, I can cross that one off the list


----------

